# springfield xdm 40 sale or trade



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Selling my Springfield xdm 40. It's only about 4 months old just don't really use it or need 2 of the same gun. Asking 550 or trade for shotguns or big game rifles. I'm having trouble uploading pics from my phone but I can text them to you. 801 866 9597.


----------

